# Are Timex Wrist Watches Any Good?



## remb1000

Hello

Can anybody please tell me if Timex wrist watches from the 1970's era are any good?

I found a lot of 3 rather cheap, in fact 12Euro cheap pap included.

Would it be worth the investment?

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## Paul H.

'70 Timex watches are great - check out the Timex Forum - right Mel .)

Investment - stick to gold or buy a house 

Cheers Paul


----------



## remb1000

Thanks for that, much appreciated.

I will check out the Timex forum also.


----------



## mel

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

is the link. Exact dating for 70's models, check out the *FAQ's* page and the details of reading the dates and model codes numbers are there. then you can look up the movements and servicve manuals on *Manuals & Catalogs*

Three for a tenner in real money, Clean the one you like up, get it on time and a nice strap - do the same for the two you don't like and sell .em - - you could get your money back and the keeper is effectively a freebie :lol:

E N J O Y!

:weed:


----------



## gaz64

No they are utter rubbish.... In fact if you send then to me I will dispose of them for you.


----------



## Paul H.

gaz64 said:


> No they are utter rubbish.... In fact if you send then to me I will dispose of them for you.


Thanks for that - wiill keep it in mind but pass on your offer for now - Cheers Paul ( Timex Forum)


----------

